# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Erica Mes

## Dinosaure

Erica Mes, 1986.

----------


## Polyneikos

Bαχω μερικες φωτογραφίες για να ενισχύσω το τοπικ του Δεινοσαυρου

Από την Ολλανδία η Erica Mes



Εδω με τον Berry DeMey





Kαι καποιες τωρινες :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ήταν διαφήμηση του γυναικείου ββ στην εποχή της αλλα και σήμερα μετα απο τόσα χρόνια είναι κούκλα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος 90 – Ιούλιος 1989 στο εξώφυλλο είναι η Erica Mes πλάι στον Berry DeMey.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

When the Past meets the Present!

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

FIBO 1990 KOLN.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια φωτό Διονύση!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραία φωτο Διονύση και ωραίο ζευγάρι ο Ντεμέυ με την Έρικα Μες , τότε και τώρα ακόμη είναι σε πολύ καλή και αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dim0s



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Απ τη περιγραφη μου στο Μιστερ Ευρωπη Wabba 1981 ,Αθηνα θεατρο Rex......

"Η νικητρια Ερικα Μες που κ αυτη απο κοντα που την ειδα με το κολητο της φορμακι ,μου :02. Shock:   τα ματια. Σαν μινιατουρα αγαλματακι που το εφτιαξε καποιος γλυπτης με πολυ μερακι κ φαντασια. Τοσο ψηλη μεσουλα; Τετοιο σχηματισμενο ποπουδακι; Τετοια μπουτακια; (για στηθακι δεν θυμαμαι :01. Razz: ) Κ ολα αυτα με ενα ομορφο γλυκυτατο προσωπακι."
Απιστευτη στα τοτε ματια μου.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Απ τη περιγραφη μου στο Μιστερ Ευρωπη Wabba 1981 ,Αθηνα θεατρο Rex......
> 
> "Η νικητρια Ερικα Μες που κ αυτη απο κοντα που την ειδα με το κολητο της φορμακι ,μου  τα ματια. Σαν μινιατουρα αγαλματακι που το εφτιαξε καποιος γλυπτης με πολυ μερακι κ φαντασια. Τοσο ψηλη μεσουλα; Τετοιο σχηματισμενο ποπουδακι; Τετοια μπουτακια; (για στηθακι δεν θυμαμαι) Κ ολα αυτα με ενα ομορφο γλυκυτατο προσωπακι."
> Απιστευτη στα τοτε ματια μου.


Εμ Χρήστο γι αυτο την Τσαλάκωνε ο Μπέρυ Ντε Μέυ :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Χαχααα ..Αξιος ομως κ αυτος. Στον ιδιο αγωνα ηταν τοτε στους Juniors ,παιδαρας κ ωραιος.
Λες απο τοτε;; :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dim0s



----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Χάρμα ! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Dim0s

Για τη μυικότητά της λες, στη δεξιά φωτό  ε?

----------


## Dim0s

:01. Cool:  ωραία κοπέλα και
"σταθμός" στο γυναικείο bb
μαζί με Corinna Everson

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ^^ Χαχααα ..Αξιος ομως κ αυτος. Στον ιδιο αγωνα ηταν τοτε στους Juniors ,παιδαρας κ ωραιος.
> Λες απο τοτε;;



Εγώ λέω απο τότε !! που να κρατηθούν η φωτιά με το μπαρούτι σε τετοια ηλικία και να μην γίνει ανάφλεξη !!Και εκείνο το ποπουδάκι όπως το λές θα τον προκαλούσε να το ζουλήξει όπως κάτι κόρνες που ήταν σαν τη φούσκα απο το πιεσόμετρο και θα ήθελε να το κάνει να κορνάρει! :01. Razz: 
Ωραίοι και οι δύο και σίγουρα αν διάβαζε σε μετάφραση αυτα τα σχόλια μας θα γελούσε !! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

H υπέροχη Erica Mes, τότε και τώρα!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Κρατιεται πολυ καλα για τετοια ηλικια :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλα θα έλεγα κρατιέται και μάλιστα εμπνέει ακόμη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Erica Mes

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------

